
Ask HN: Inexpensive embeded CPU for a web server? - x0054
Hi all. I am developing a hardware product that I want to be able to configure via a web interface. I need to keep the costs and power consumption down, however. What kind of CPU would you recommend that can run a minimum stack necessary for a web admin interface. Maybe something like what routers use. Any suggestions for an inexpensive stack that&#x27;s NOT Raspberry PI or similar.
======
tlack
ESP32 is very good if you can work around 3.3v. The M5Stack [0] is
particularly nice and modular.

C, Lua, and some Python works well. Supports WiFi including split AP and node
mode. BLE on chip as well. Get cheap LoRa chip for mesh net.

[0] [https://m5stack.com/](https://m5stack.com/)

